

π is wrong. No, really. - alanfalcon
http://www.math.utah.edu/~palais/pi.html

======
alanfalcon
If you prefer sitting back and watching while listening, this video from the
talented and entertaining Vihart sums up the salient parts rather well:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG7vhMMXagQ>

------
ColinWright
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Atau...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Atau&sortby=points+desc)

